# How Frequently Should I See My Therapist



## JediMaddi (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had a therapist for about a year senior year of high school and when college started I had less and less time to see her. I noticed that when I went I released a lot and learned a lot. I think I may not have time once a week with school and possibly a job. How often do you suggest I see a therapist every month? My depression and anxiety don't come every day but I still really need help with social anxiety.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to go once every two weeks. That worked well for me. If I went once a week, I felt like I had nothing to talk about, and if I went once every three weeks, I felt like it was too long.

I would ask the therapist what he/she thinks, though.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Once a week would be ideal. If you cant or dont have enough money, talk to her for once at every two weeks.


----------



## Tabletofloorlove (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd say start off by going once every two weeks since your anxiety is not a day to day struggle. However, if that ends up being a too long of a wait in between, then yes, ideally once a week would probably work better.

I know with a busy schedule it tends to be hard to fit that in or even find the energy to go but under lots of stress and such, that 50 minutes to an hour a week may be something you might end up looking forward to for a breath of fresh air or relief. 

Goodluck to you!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I went every week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It all depends on the severity of your anxiety.


----------



## Bensal (Dec 14, 2013)

You should see them twice a week,Because that is what can help you in getting rid of the problems you are facing at the moment.Just take care of activties you are doing.


----------



## Bensal (Dec 14, 2013)

Bensal said:


> You should see them twice a week,Because that is what can help you in getting rid of the problems you are facing at the moment.Just take care of activties you are doing.


Any comments?

Nitin Chhoda


----------

